# Help: Please PING puritanpublications.com



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 12, 2006)

I need to see if Matt is having a localized DNS propagation issue in his inability to access the puritanpublications.com website.

Those willing to help please:

Click Start -> Run -> Command Prompt

Type *cmd* and press Enter. It will bring up a DOS window. Please type:

ping www.puritanpublications.com

and hit Enter.

It will give you the PING results of the IP that is resolved by the PING. Please type below what the IP address is. It should be 69.73.138.200.


----------



## SRoper (Nov 12, 2006)

Rich,

I got 64.38.28.210.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 12, 2006)

SRoper said:


> Rich,
> 
> I got 64.38.28.210.



Strange. It's propagated in the Far East and when I checked here:
http://network-tools.com/default.as...ois.arin.net&host=www.puritanpublications.com

it resolved to the new IP as well. I moved these days ago. I've never seen propagation occur so slowly.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 12, 2006)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>pingwww.puritanpublications.com
'pingwww.puritanpublications.com' is not recognized as an internal or external c
ommand,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ping www.puritanpublications.com

Pinging puritanpublications.com [69.73.138.200] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 69.73.138.200: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=49
Reply from 69.73.138.200: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=49
Reply from 69.73.138.200: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=49
Reply from 69.73.138.200: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 69.73.138.200:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 67ms, Maximum = 69ms, Average = 67ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


----------



## youthevang (Nov 12, 2006)

I used the shell terminal on my linux desktop and I got 69.73.138.200.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 12, 2006)

youthevang said:


> I used the shell terminal on my linux desktop and I got 69.73.138.200.


Now that's my kind of language! I've done some nslookups from some online network tools and they all show the correct nameserver information (ns1.solideogloria.com and ns2.solideogloria.com)

What is strange is that Matt's other sites that I migrated at the same time are not giving him any problems at all.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 12, 2006)

Same here. 
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris Coldwell>ping www.puritanpublications.com

Pinging puritanpublications.com [69.73.138.200] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 69.73.138.200: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=45
Reply from 69.73.138.200: bytes=32 time=48ms TTL=44
Reply from 69.73.138.200: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=45
Reply from 69.73.138.200: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=45

Ping statistics for 69.73.138.200:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 47ms, Maximum = 48ms, Average = 47ms


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 12, 2006)

I think Matt and Scott are using unregenerate domain name servers.

"Repent and resolve the correct IP!"


----------



## turmeric (Nov 12, 2006)

Mine's totally depraved also; I got Transmit Failure Error 65 four times.


----------



## rjlynam (Nov 12, 2006)

C:\>ping puritanpublications.com

Pinging puritanpublications.com [69.73.138.200] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 69.73.138.200: bytes=32 time=374ms TTL=45
Reply from 69.73.138.200: bytes=32 time=353ms TTL=46
Reply from 69.73.138.200: bytes=32 time=372ms TTL=45
Reply from 69.73.138.200: bytes=32 time=371ms TTL=46

Ping statistics for 69.73.138.200:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 353ms, Maximum = 374ms, Average = 367ms

C:\>ping www.puritanpublications.com

Pinging puritanpublications.com [69.73.138.200] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 69.73.138.200: bytes=32 time=-4332ms TTL=46
Reply from 69.73.138.200: bytes=32 time=379ms TTL=45
Reply from 69.73.138.200: bytes=32 time=359ms TTL=46
Reply from 69.73.138.200: bytes=32 time=378ms TTL=45

Ping statistics for 69.73.138.200:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 359ms, Maximum = -4332ms, Average = 1073741020ms


----------



## jfschultz (Nov 12, 2006)

MacBook:~ johnschultz$ ping www.puritanpublications.com
PING puritanpublications.com (69.73.138.200): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 69.73.138.200: icmp_seq=0 ttl=50 time=77.500 ms
64 bytes from 69.73.138.200: icmp_seq=1 ttl=50 time=76.893 ms
64 bytes from 69.73.138.200: icmp_seq=2 ttl=50 time=68.210 ms


----------



## brymaes (Nov 13, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ping www.puritanpublications.com

Pinging puritanpublications.com [69.73.138.200] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 69.73.138.200: bytes=32 time=473ms TTL=51
Reply from 69.73.138.200: bytes=32 time=815ms TTL=52
Reply from 69.73.138.200: bytes=32 time=953ms TTL=52
Reply from 69.73.138.200: bytes=32 time=517ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 69.73.138.200:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 473ms, Maximum = 953ms, Average = 689ms


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 13, 2006)

I got the correct address

rsc



theologae said:


> C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ping www.puritanpublications.com
> 
> Pinging puritanpublications.com [69.73.138.200] with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> ...


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## Theoretical (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 13, 2006)

69.73.138.200


----------

